# Wildfire 2



## INhunter85 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm getting ready to purchase a Foxpro wildfire 2 and was wanting to know if anyone has used it. Pretty much im asking the basics...sound...remote...and so on. another question is I noticed on the foxpro website you can get a refurbished caller and was going to pick up the hellfire but didnt know if that was a good route to go.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

No matter what you buy, their customer service is second to none.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

i have the wildfire 2. i like the caller. it sounds great and is loud enough for where i use it. The only thing i've had problems with is the remote buttons need to be pressed super hard when the batteries are low. (have to use both hands). maybe that is just mine, i don't know


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are having a problem with it call FoxPro Johnny. they'll treat you right.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I too have the Wildfire 2. Seems to work just fine for me. Easy to load and change sounds on and it seems to be loud enough for the rolling praire hills I hunt. I usually set the call 30 to 35 yards out and so far I haven't had any problems with the remote turning on and off the caller. (As long as you hold the remote verticle and do not try pointing the remote at the caller)


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanx youngdon for telling me that. I heard there customer service was good but didnt realize how good they are. Called them today told them my problem they knew what was wrong told me to send the remote in and they will fix it free of charge. I bought it almost 2 years ago. would like to see primos or anyother call maker do that!


----------

